# A powerful photo improvement tool



## general (May 31, 2005)

PictureBetter

It is not an image viewer like ACDSee,or an image editing tool like MS Paint, or a whole solution for digital image processing like PhotoShop. Otherwise, it is just a tool for digital photographer (both professional and amateur)! You can name it as an image enhancer or color enhancer. The main value of this product is it can give you a pleasing picture while you are not satisfied of your original shot.


It can give you a lot of magic powers on your favorite picture as following

-         Adjust brightness, contrast, saturation, hue on demand

-          Balance the color of overall scene by a 'Click'!

-          Red eye remove by a 'Click'

-          Open shadow/highlight detail

-          Ten kinds of color effects such as Grayscale, Sepia.

-          Simulate 17 traditional wratten temperature correct filters

-          Simulate traditional solarize processing

-          Correct boring noise introduced from high ISO value

-          Enhance overall brightness/color automatically

-          Sharpen/Blur the image on demand

-          Several special effects like charcoal, oil paint, fog and emboss

-          Exif information extracting and exporting


product homepage http://www.eggvision.com/english/products.html


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 6, 2005)

I could be wrong but I think this is spam - at least I think it needs moving to the right forum.


----------



## Rob (Jun 11, 2005)

_"You CANNOT crop, rotate, resize your picture or add text to your picture with it.... (snip)... The main value of this product is to bring you a pleasing picture while you are not satisfied with your original shot."_


Honesty is a virtue I suppose, but that said it's a rather limited program. I don't suppose anyone here will pay the $50 for it considering what else is out there.


----------

